# At long long last we have a pupy!



## Ncram74 (Mar 10, 2014)

we have a very very excited house right now, our 8 year old has wanted a puppy since forever, but big mean daddy said no  but last year we moved house, have a lovely big garden beautiful walks round about us and a house that is crying out for a puppy! we fell in love with cockapoos and finally hubby has seen reason, so weve been searching and we finally have our little black cockapoo girl, born 28 feb due to us early may! excited doesnt even come close!
looking forward to reading through posts to get tips and tricks for our little bella
xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Every eight year old should be so lucky! Photos please, some of us live vicariously off other peoples gorgeous puppies.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh you lucky family, your 8 year old must be SOOO excited - I wanted a dog before that age too but had to wait till over 4 decades later!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So glad that Daddy saw the light and you will soon be a family increased by one. Enjoy the the fun that's about to ensue.


----------



## Ncram74 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks we are so excited, we have 2 girls one 10 and one 8...but the 8 year old well she is just beside herself!
One thing thats gettging to me tho is when we've told people we've had loads of 'oh they are lovely dogs but mental' or 'so cute...and mad' 'hyper dogs' etc etc thats not what I've read and from this forum its not what I've seen! So annoying as last night I had a major 'oh my god what have we done' moment! it didn't last long and was quite funny as hubby was the one biggin up the cockapoos (lol changed man!)
But have you guys had this? any good responses that I can fire off?? xx


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

We had exactly the same thing, everyone said they were crazy, barked all the time and were a real handful - not true! Out on our walks Woody does go mad, running at full speed and playing full on with other dogs, but that is what dogs are meant to do He does also come back to me when called!! At home, he follows me around and is generally very calm, cuddly and loving. 

We spent an hour and half on the heath this morning and he bounced his away around playing with every dog he met, since we have been home he has been curled up at my feet, letting me do my work or helping me hang the washing up - stealing all the socks I definitely had 'what have I done moments' before we got him and during the first few weeks when he was very nippy, but I'm so glad we got a cockerpoo, they are brill!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They can have their mad hyper moments especially in the evening, but what a great time for your daughter to play with Bella and do some training. Their bouts of endless energy are just a part of the whole package, everyone on here knows that poo cuddles are priceless and in my opinion a cockapoo is much better at being a family member rather than just a dog. So many on here have gone on to get number two, three or four I think that says it all


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rest assured if you are looking for a friendly, funny loyal little dog with loads of character, amazing empathy, the ability to play and then to be still and loving, then a cockerpoo is the perfect dog for you. Yes they bark, so you train them not to. We have a collie down the road and it is constantly barking. Max will reply, but shuts up when told to. He barks at people walking past the front gate, horses riding by etc, but that's letting me know people are near. My schnauzers did it too. He doesn't bark when cars go by. We are currently enjoying some quiet time after 30 mins or so of madness in the garden.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

With the right amount of exercise and stimulation it will be a dog that loves to be active and run and play outside but will cuddle up and be able to relax inside. There will be the occasional burst of a 'doodle dash' for a few minutes, which is a funny thing to watch, but this isn't a 'hyper, crazy dog'. Ours isn't anyway! He can be very excitable when meeting people (still a puppy too) but this doesn't come across as a problem but more of a joy and zest for life! He makes everyone smile and he is always being stopped on the street for cuddles (which he loves)


I think any dog could be hyper or bark a lot but often this could be because they aren't getting what they need. It's also the case that some dogs as individuals are simply more vocal by nature, whatever the breed.

The one thing about a cockapoo is they are real people dogs and love to go out and join you in what you are doing. They are sort of part human! They wouldn't want to be left alone for a long time and they need to be stimulated mentally because they are so clever. But that's exactly why they like to join in with everything and with children I can't think of a better dog


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok I'm keeping quiet on this one!!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Agree with everything that's been said here. Your little one will go through a biting stage, a teenage stage and so on, just do some reading and share with the children what to expect. I recommend reading "the perfect puppy" by Gwen Bailey. It gives sound, sensible advice and so long as you and your family put in some time training your puppy, you will have a loving friend for life.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ncram I think you will find that people on here will not steer you wrong. Your dog will be a reflection of you. If you train it well and give it plenty of your time all will be well. If you want a family member who is a ton of fun, very cuddly and half person half dog, then get a cockapoo. If you just want a dog then maybe go for a lab or a beagle. But either way do take the time to find a really good breeder because the hpyer dogs your friends speak of, from any breed, were probably illbred.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

As Fairlie says, they are half dog/half person. Mine instruct me to pick up their poop, turn on the light, referee when they need a time out, go out and play,... Beemer barks but there is always a clear reason why he does. Lexi does a mad dash right before bed, but she gets it all out and crashes for the night. My two are intelligent, loving, funny, sweet, gleeful, frustrating, demanding, easy-going, adorable, protective, destroyers of whatever I forget to leave out of their reach. Lexi and Beemer nor this breed were my first choice but so absolutely delighted that they were my last. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncram74 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you everyone, i have bought 3 books, one being the perfect puppy by Gwen Bailey, and a book for my girls specifically for kids. We can't wait, it has taken us a long time to decide on breed to get and we did not do it lightly, just wish other would stop freaking me out - thanks you everyone my freak out is now over!
Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm sure there will be the occasional freak out time when the puppy is young and you wonder what you have done, but even my boy who was quite hyper as a pup has calmed down hugely, you will need to find which methods work best for your pup they are all different, there maybe times your 8 year old may get upset when she realises her dream doggy has really sharp puppy teeth, but sounds as if you are getting nicely prepared, Cockapoo' s just adore their family's and in no time at all you won't be able to imagine not having yours.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

As this is your kids first dog consider visiting a puppy class with your kids before the pup arrives. An ounce of preventtion is worth a pound of cure. There are lots of tricks to get through the first adorable yet difficult stage, it really helps to make rules and have the whole family work to reinforce them.


----------

